# Crappie



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Do anyone here feesh for crappie? 

Where y'all at, is ya skeered to post up? 

Lezzzz talk about this.....

Where are ya feeshn at? 

I spend most of my time on Lake Houston, some on ole easy Lake Conroe & lookn forward to training a boat load of crappie or two on Lake Somerville soon...


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Not the crappie slayer you are, but would love to learn. Sent you a PM.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Where's gemba? He posts some good crappie reports.

I am an opportunistic crappie fisherman. If they are biting like hard heads in the surf I can catch a few.
A very good friend invited me on a crappie trip yesterday, we did pretty good despite a very light bite.
Here is my take of the catch.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice Crappie there. I sure wish I was a better crappie fisherman. I catch a bunch here and there but not easy as white bass for sure. Best eating in the water.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

I fish a lot on Lake Conroe and a little bit on Somerville. Both are great fishing if you can get away from the common areas most fish. Lake Conroe has bounced back from a few years of no rain back in 12 and 13; if my memory serves me right, ad the crappie are thriving. We had many trips this spring where we averaged 13" crappie

Question Has anyone ever set PVC brush piles and have you had any success with them??


----------



## OutlawDave (Mar 1, 2017)

I recently bought a little bigger boat and have mainly fished saltwater but just started freshwater fishing since its easy to meet my son up at Somerville while hes going to TAM.

Almost got the motor broke in when the flood hit so Ive been Saltwater fishing and slayin the trout but last weekend we met at Conroe and got skunked, but I had fun messing around with my electronics and new Navionics card.

I like bass, but Crappie are so much better. Ive been itching to get out and hunt brushpiles and try my hand at them. Conroe was great but I only found 2, very small or old piles near the drop offs at the lighthouse area.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> Where's gemba? He posts some good crappie reports.
> 
> I am an opportunistic crappie fisherman. If they are biting like hard heads in the surf I can catch a few.
> A very good friend invited me on a crappie trip yesterday, we did pretty good despite a very light bite.
> Here is my take of the catch.


Ooooohhhhh yeah, that's what I'm talkn bout.... VERY NICELY DONE SS.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

tlt_tamu said:


> Both are great fishing if you can get away from the common areas most fish.
> 
> Question Has anyone ever set PVC brush piles and have you had any success with them??


My style of feeshn, I don't like feeshn any visible structure since they get beat up by everybody & one of the reasons I think I do as good as I do most times.....I like feeshn stuff that takes work to find & 9 3/4 of the time out of 10 when I drop my jig down there its gonna get whacked.....

Do PVC work? You bet...... and on top of that almost can't be found by most....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

OutlawDave said:


> I recently bought a little bigger boat and have mainly fished saltwater but just started freshwater fishing since its easy to meet my son up at Somerville while hes going to TAM.
> 
> Almost got the motor broke in when the flood hit so Ive been Saltwater fishing and slayin the trout but last weekend we met at Conroe and got skunked, but I had fun messing around with my electronics and new Navionics card.
> 
> I like bass, but Crappie are so much better. Ive been itching to get out and hunt brushpiles and try my hand at them. Conroe was great but I only found 2, very small or old piles near the drop offs at the lighthouse area.


With spending time scanning on Conroe it pays off big time, my 1st trip there in a hour & a half I had 14 good piles marked two of witch I feeshed putting a very quick limit in the boat & I've never even seen anyone come close to these areas while I've been out there.....Conroe is very easy for crappie after a lil work....


----------



## OutlawDave (Mar 1, 2017)

SilenKilla said:


> With spending time scanning on Conroe it pays off big time, my 1st trip there in a hour & a half I had 14 good piles marked.


Not lookin for any secret spots, just a lil help .... are you mostly north or south of the 1097 bridge. Im just strying to narrow it down a little 

New boat, stumps are scary ..... Im going to get with Shadslinger a time or 2 before I take mine anywhere near Livingston


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I can't take any credit other than reeling a few in, *Brad Doyle* was the guide who took us out on Lake Conroe yesterday. He did a great job of finding the right brush pile with some willing crappie. He searched for a while until he found them biting.
He also put us on a few drift fishing catfish and three hybrids he saw on the side scan on the way in.
I recommend him highly.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

OutlawDave said:


> SilenKilla said:
> 
> 
> > With spending time scanning on Conroe it pays off big time, my 1st trip there in a hour & a half I had 14 good piles marked.
> ...


 I've been putting in at Cagle & haven't been more than a few miles from the ramp. I won't touch 1097 as it gets tons of pressure although there are some good catches that come from there some times.....
Conroe is very dangerous up north do take your time until you find safe routes.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> I can't take any credit other than reeling a few in, *Brad Doyle* was the guide who took us out on Lake Conroe yesterday. He did a great job of finding the right brush pile with some willing crappie. He searched for a while until he found them biting.
> He also put us on a few drift fishing catfish and three hybrids he saw on the side scan on the way in.
> I recommend him highly.


Sound like a great trip & having several piles is a great big step in staying on the crappie..... I'm gonna hate the day one of those BIG hybrids hit my jig.... I've been lookn for it to happen....


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Somerville gets too crowded for my liking for Crappie. Bass fisherman take over the Crappie brush.. Gibbons Creek is the place









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure enough slabs there hoggwilde!


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> Sure enough slabs there hoggwilde!


Iâ€™ve got a kid who prefers the â€˜THUMPâ€™ over alittle but of drag pulling hybrids. Itâ€™s always an argument what we fish for. Lol

He normally wins. Lol

But he knows his way around catching hybrids.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hoggwilde said:


> shadslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sure enough slabs there hoggwilde!
> ...


Spend that time as much as you can now because it don't last long.... nice catchn by the way,.....


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I bounce from lake to salt but have found crappie on every lake from Somerville to Livingston to Conroe to Houston. Houston isnâ€™t a lake I go to anymore, last year I started tying my own jigs and they are killer. Pet spoon has been know to catch a few!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

John_B_1 said:


> last year I started tying my own jigs and they are killer. Pet spoon has been know to catch a few!


Your jigs are top notch John! Hope to get a few packs broken in real good this fall.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hoggwilde said:


> Somerville gets too crowded for my liking for Crappie. Bass fisherman take over the Crappie brush.. Gibbons Creek is the place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard Gibbons had some very nice feesh.... nice catch by the way.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

John_B_1 said:


> I bounce from lake to salt but have found crappie on every lake from Somerville to Livingston to Conroe to Houston. Houston isn?t a lake I go to anymore, last year I started tying my own jigs and they are killer. Pet spoon has been know to catch a few!


Can't wait until I have the time to go to more lakes than I do....
Why did you stop feeshn Houston? 
If you get time post up some of your jigs, I'd love to see'um...


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Crappie!*

Crappie, Somerville, Gibbons and a Livingston.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

redspeck said:


> Crappie, Somerville, Gibbons and a Livingston.


WOW that's super nice.....


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

SilenKilla said:


> Can't wait until I have the time to go to more lakes than I do....
> Why did you stop feeshn Houston?
> If you get time post up some of your jigs, I'd love to see'um...


I just gave up on Houston, not much of a reason really, found better numbers of fish elsewhere and more kayak friendly. Jigs are not anything special, typical hand tied stuff.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Man, oh, man redspeck!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

John_B_1 said:


> SilenKilla said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait until I have the time to go to more lakes than I do....
> ...


Cool.... those jigs look great.....I totally agree Houston is not yak friendly & not boat friendly most times either.....


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Any tips for a newb crappie fisherman?
Also I'd be fishing out of a kayak and don't know where to start.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

OttoMan said:


> Any tips for a newb crappie fisherman?
> Also I'd be fishing out of a kayak and don't know where to start.


What lake do you feesh?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

OttoMan said:


> Any tips for a newb crappie fisherman?
> Also I'd be fishing out of a kayak and don't know where to start.


Send me a pm and Iâ€™ll help.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

SilenKilla said:


> What lake do you feesh?


Just starting to get prepared for freshwater fishing. I fish saltwater now but want to take the kayak on some freshwater trips. I'm open to Somerville, Livingston, Conroe ect.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

OttoMan said:


> SilenKilla said:
> 
> 
> > What lake do you feesh?
> ...


I sent you a pm....


----------



## texanwader (Jan 8, 2012)

Aug on Lake Conroe


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

texanwader said:


> Aug on Lake Conroe


Gee thanks for the current report. I guess I can post mine from the Spring also while we are at it. Come on man!


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

There is a good 2 week (shallower water)window in the 1st 2 weeks of November on Conroe. Just find some deep water near some shallow around bridge pillings/trees/etc. and get at it. I don't fish up there as much as I used to. I miss it dearly.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Hats off to you crappie guys. I wish I was better at it. I do target and find a few.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man Killa you going to make me build myself a crappie rod and go fish for them little boogers lol


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

katjim00 said:


> Man Killa you going to make me build myself a crappie rod and go fish for them little boogers lol


Get'er done KJ..... I know you'll love it.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

texanwader said:


> Aug on Lake Conroe


NICE catch, especially for August.....That's out of what most call "the season".... and I respect anyone that puts the time in to get on crappie during the summer.....


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Just bought a place at T-Bend. Gonna focus on getting good at the crappie game this next year. What time of year should you put your brush piles out, and what kind of water should I be putting them in?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Gasspergoo said:


> Just bought a place at T-Bend. Gonna focus on getting good at the crappie game this next year. What time of year should you put your brush piles out, and what kind of water should I be putting them in?


The best time of year? ASAP sound about right to me.....LOL 
Very your depth, try drop offs... 
You may want to find good looking spawning areas & put some out in about 8 to 13fow.... then be sure to send me the cords & I'll tell ya if they work well.......LOL 
God luck out there....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"The best time of year? ASAP sound about right to me.....LOL"

That crappie condo adventure takes work and persistence, I guess I am too lazy.
I did want to know what material you think is best SK.
Wood/brush, or PVC?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> "The best time of year? ASAP sound about right to me.....LOL"
> 
> That crappie condo adventure takes work and persistence, I guess I am too lazy.
> I did want to know what material you think is best SK.
> Wood/brush, or PVC?


Wood definitely attracts them faster but I like pvc cause it last forever & although lots of folks can see you fishn it very few will take the time to find it since SI doesn't pick it up well.....
I have been able in a few spots to place some wood that is very hard to see & it works well also.....
Big thing about spots is have a few to yourself.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SilenKilla said:


> Wood definitely attracts them faster but I like pvc cause it last forever & although lots of folks can see you fishn it very few will take the time to find it since SI doesn't pick it up well.....
> I have been able in a few spots to place some wood that is very hard to see & it works well also.....
> Big thing about spots is have a few to yourself.....


Thanks SK, that is the typical wisdom I hear about structures. The only people I know who are successful on LL with them guard them and hide them well. And put a lot of work into keeping them up.
I think that that is my biggest problem with putting out structures, the times I have they became community property real fast, lol!
A friend put some out made of PVC mostly and told me where they were. I had a hard time finding them on SI, but if I get directly over them they showed up great on down scan. on SI the only thing i could see where the anchors.
Crappie fishing is picking up on LL maybe the pros will start posting some pictures.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I've had good luck building these and fishing them. Takes a 5 gallon bucket, roll of black PVC water pie and some sack crete.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah SS if the wrong person fin vs your honey hole it can become unproductive in short order especially if they try to anchor up & end up dragging their anchor through the pile.....
I'll say that the CRAPPIE MAN mentality is brought on by how MOST people are, they just don't respect how valuable a good productive pile is, hence the hushmouth of most crappie folks.....
I try to give folks what it takes to build a honey hole & on top of that list is to not make it a community hole.....LOL 
I've gave up on many aahh piles that I fished that were big easy piles to find because there would become a line of boats waiting to get on it....
The small hidden stuff hooks just as many feesh that are bigger & better.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

whsalum said:


> I've had good luck building these and fishing them. Takes a 5 gallon bucket, roll of black PVC water pie and some sack crete.


Nice work.....


----------



## Craigdriscoll67 (Oct 16, 2017)

@shadslinger - good looking fish! I only got a pic of me holding two of the bigger ones I pulled out of the Sulfur River in Texarkana. When the spillway is letting a lot out for a while, it does CRAZY things to the crappie there.


----------



## Craigdriscoll67 (Oct 16, 2017)

ok wow...did NOT mean to make that pic that big


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW - Crappie spiders.
You could paint those and place in the yard for Halloween. Then chunk them overboard the next day. Think about it ?

Also, I would hate to hook a 5lb bass under all those black legs.


----------

